# IPv6 et imprimante réseau



## SeraphinLampion (16 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai beaucoup de mal à trouver des informations pratiques sur IPv6, je ne trouve que des bagarres entre des gens qui sont pour, et des gens qui sont contre, mais rien de bien concret.
Voici ma question concrete: mon imprimante réseau, actuellement, elle a une adresse IP interne en v4 qui lui est donnée par la freebox. Si je coche IPv6 sur la console free, mon imprimante est-elle assez évoluée pour accepter une adresse IPv6? Sur le site HP, IPv6 est un mot inconnu. (C'est une HP OfficeJet 6300).
Je sais, je n'ai qu'à essayer et vous dire après, mais dès que je touche au réseau, mes enfants sortent de leur chambre et râlent. C'est d'ailleurs une bonne solution pour pouvoir les voir.
Ensuite, à supposer que ça marche pour l'imprimante, des petits rigolos ne vont-ils pas m'imprimer depuis l'internet la bible, le rapport warren, ou quelques hommes de bonne volonté? 
Enfin, si mon imprimante n'est pas compatible, quels astuces peut on utiliser pour la faire marcher quand même, avez vous une expérience sur le sujet?
Et bon dimanche.


----------



## djm (17 Décembre 2007)

tu confond ipv6 sur internet et ipv6 en intranet (réseau privé).
Free a communiqué de paramétrer en ipv6 les freebox pour internet.
Un bon conseil : ne touche à ton réseau qu'au besoin.


----------



## SeraphinLampion (17 Décembre 2007)

djm a dit:


> tu confond ipv6 sur internet et ipv6 en intranet (réseau privé).
> Free a communiqué de paramétrer en ipv6 les freebox pour internet.
> Un bon conseil : ne touche à ton réseau qu'au besoin.


Veux tu dire qu'avec Free, j'aurai une IPv6 entre mon réseau et l'extérieur, alors qu'à l'intérieur de ma maison, il y aura des adresses IPv4 classiques? Avec un NAT qui fonctionne toujours? Mais quel intérêt, puisque tout le monde explique que l'avantage de l'IPv6 est justement de ne plus avoir besoin du NAT?


----------



## djm (18 Décembre 2007)

désolé ma réponse précédente est en partie fausse. 
Je m'explique : 
- L'ipv6 permettrai d'avoir une adresse internet pour chaque machine de ton réseau.
Donc si tu veux vraiment avoir ton réseau en ipv6 , et si ton imprimante n'est pas compatible; tu n'as qu'à connecter ton imprimante sur un poste et à partager celle-ci.
bref t'occupe pas de l'ipv6 pour le moment si ton réseau fonctionne bien .


----------

